# Is R7-4800H well supported? Is GTX1650 well supported?



## jronald (Jul 1, 2020)

Is R7-4800H well supported? Is GTX1650 well supported?


----------



## judd (Jul 2, 2020)

jronald said:


> Is GTX1650 well supported?



It is well supported, it goes very fine here.


----------

